# When the terms 'omfg' and 'WTF!?' just dont quite describe it in entirety...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

About a week ago I received a bomb from renton20. In it was a note and on that note was 'Part 1'.... Chilling words right? You have no idea....



Try getting this in your mailbox.... I'll let the photos speak louder than any words I could ever say.













I.... donno what quite to say other than.... Thanks for ruining what little dignity I had left in the chat room :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

LOL...everyoneuff needs to get in chat...so you too can get HK st


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r :r

I was waiting for that to land.... HILARIOUS!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

mwahahaha.. we all talked about it.. only one man has the balls to follow through with it.. right on renton... right on!!!:chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

:r at least it wasn't latex!

I would have thought this would be your avatar, Jordan


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> :r at least it wasn't latex!
> 
> I would have thought this would be your avatar, Jordan


Oh hey! I like that one


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Priceless!!:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Well done :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

all i can do is laugh and snicker


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

did i ever mention i f'in love this place?

stearns


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, atleast now something can make Ashley happy :bn


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:r:r:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

that's freaking awesome!


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL!!!!! Holy schnikes! Absolute classic!!!


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, I don't know


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool bomb.

Those things are so rare now that some folks think they were just urban legends.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

stfoley said:


> Cool bomb.
> 
> Those things are so rare now that some folks think they were just urban legends.


I'm scared to ask why you know this :r


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I used to date a woman that had a very unhealthy Hello Kitty obsession....even her car (1993 corvette) has a white/pink motif about it.

She was trying to find one for ages and complaining that jlist (a popular site to buy japanese goods and oddities...I buy blackblack caffeinated gum from there) no longer carried them.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

to friggin funny. you got OWNED!!!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

RENTON20, you are my hero. :tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

It's not so much that you got bombed with a hello kitty vibrator... Now the fact that there is a market for something like this, that justifies its production.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

ROFL this is freakin amazing.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

From Japan too...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

wow.... just WOW. Has Major Captain Silly seen this? :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> wow.... just WOW. Has Major Captain Silly seen this? :r


Hell yeah. That's how he chipped all his teeth.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

the best part is what is his mailman gonna think now when the big boxes come???:r:r


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> Hell yeah. That's how he chipped all his teeth.


 :r:r:r:r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Spect said:


> It's not so much that you got bombed with a hello kitty vibrator... Now the fact that there is a market for something like this, that justifies its production.


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking this. Jordan I hope you put his to go use:tu:r:r


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

:r:r:r
Ok,this made my day!!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey man, It just had to be done. Just trying to spread a little jungle love :ss


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

eh...heh...hehe...ha...hah...hahahaa.....ROFL ROFL ROFL.

Very nice hit!

Enjoy Jordan! 

James


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I am sorry for passing of your dignity.
















:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

:r #2...how did you get yourself into such a mess?

Talking so much sh!t that people feel the need to send you _Hello Kitty_ paraphernalia.

:tu Nice hit renton!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

just ... freaking ... awesome


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

renton20 said:


> Hey man, It just had to be done. Just trying to spread a little jungle love :ss


oh we oh we oh.

Think I wanna, think I wanna know ya.

Jungle Love

LOL


----------

